# French pension - claiming from Australia



## Baza57

Hi , I have a question that I hope somebody might be able to help with? I worked for a French company for 25 years and over that time I accrued 88 trimesters, I am wondering if this can be taken as a lump sum? I am Australian and live now in Australia but back in the day had a British passport hence the French contract....thanks for your help


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm not aware of an option to take your pension as a lump sum - especially when you are qualified to receive a pension (even if only a half pension). Start here: L'Assurance retraite – La retraite de la Sécurité sociale

Though you will also need to find the insurer who issued your complementaire cover for retirement. French pensions are usually paid in three separate payments each month - one for the "basic" cover and two for the complementaire part.


----------



## Lydi

As far as I'm aware, you only get a lump sum for very small pensions.

From the Assurance Retraite site, I see that Australia hasn't signed a convention with France, otherwise you could have claimed your French pension in Australia.
In your case, you can make your claim online.


> Si vous résidez dans un *pays qui n’a pas signé d’accord de Sécurité sociale* avec la France, vous pouvez demander votre retraite en ligne sur notre site .


For the anecdote: I got a tidy little lump sum when I retired, from a _caisse_ to which I'd contributed for less than two years.
They later recalculated and decided that I should have got a (very small) monthly pension.
End of story: I got to keep the lump sum and will start getting something like 20€ extra per month when I'm 80...


----------



## Baza57

Thank you all for your replies and suggestions appreciate your input.


----------

